# KIMIMARO VS HIDAN



## Lord Uchiha (Jan 9, 2014)

Hidan vs kimimaro
Distance : 40 feet 

They don't know their opponents abilities 

Kimimaro is healthy and will not die due to his disease

In a lot of threads I've seen people overate kimi power, saying that a healthy kimimaro could beat someone like itachi.im not saying he's weak but  I do not believe he can take someone at that level. Kimimaro can be very hasty to kill like when gaara had arrived to protect lee but can also be curious at times like when lee had to take his meds. His arsenal of techniques and tools(bones) are more designed for close range combat but he also has a number of techiniques that can work from a distance. His curse mark is very helpful because it compliments his Kekkei genkai, giving him a bone like drill and a spine whip, not to mention a tail if u consider that useful. His dances are very powerful , he is smart and he seems calm which will prevent him from doing anything impulsive or reckless, in some cases he is over rated but at the same time in other threads people tend to underestimate him. 

Hidan is a member of the akatsuki, his partner is kakuzu, they are considered the zombie duo because kakuzu steals hearts and lives off of them and hidan is immortal, hidan is very skilled in taijutsu as we seen in his little battle against kakashi , once he gets a drop of blood from his opponent it is over. The only problem id say with him is that it takes time for him to draw his symbol on the ground for his ritual , if kakuzu was around he'd be able to stall for hidan and give him time to draw his blood ritual , but this is not the case therefore it will take time for him

If hidan and kimimaro were fighting and hidan slashed kimi and got a drop of his blood, I would not be surprised if kimimaro would give hidan the opportunity to draw his symbol and do his ritual. Once kimimaro has come to a understanding of hidans ritual and survives the first blow( I do not believe hidan kills on the first strike, he didnt for asuma) kimi will go in for the kill. I sorta see kimimaro winning this one with high diff but I'm really curious as to what others think and HOW they would win


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jan 9, 2014)

Without knowledge Hidan probably kills him before he enters CS1-CS2. 

The immortality is also a factor. Base Kimimaro attempting to kill him with that tiny arm knife only results in his body being penetrated through by the Scythe even if he manages to stab Hidan, which is doubtful given his efficiency with the steel-roped Scythe and his acrobatic elusive speed.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 9, 2014)

Kimimaro is the better shinobi, but Hidan's a good match up because Kimimaro's kekkei genkai sheds a lot of blood, making it easy for Hidan to acquire some and begin his ritual. 

In a match with knowledge, however, Kimimaro would much more easily use superior taijutsu, kenjutsu, and speed to beat Hidan down and stab him through the eyes a few times.

Then again, using Sawarabi no Mai at the last moment would skewer Hidan and displace the ritual circle, so it's quite arguable that Kimimaro would win in both circumstances.​


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jan 9, 2014)

Strategoob said:


> Kimimaro is the better shinobi, but Hidan's a good match up because Kimimaro's kekkei genkai sheds a lot of blood.
> 
> In a match with knowledge, Kimimaro would much more easily use superior taijutsu, kenjutsu, and speed to beat Hidan down.
> 
> Then again, using Sawarabi no Mai at the last moment would skewer Hidan and displace the ritual circle, so it's arguable that Kimimaro would win in all circumstances.​


Hidan clearly outclasses him in shunshin speed and taijutsu technique. He avoided Yugito's Fireball while she was in BM from near-point blank. He paced with Sharingan Kakashi and managed to draw Asuma's blood whilst avoiding Shikamaru's shadows. 

His agility alone would throw Kimimaro off the same way Drunken Lee's did- and he was literally unarmed.

Without knowledge I don't understand how Sawarabi no Mai comes into play. Do you simply believe Hidan's strikes with that axe of a Scythe aren't lethal? The first hit puts the weakened, sick, pale man down.


----------



## ARGUS (Jan 9, 2014)

Without knowledge Lord Hidan wins 
Having no knowledge against hidan.. For a CQC fighter like Kimimaro is a huge disadvantage 
Hidan wins this


----------



## Lord Uchiha (Jan 9, 2014)

What I thought would happen if kimimaro was ever in real danger and saw the scythe coming he'd use his larch dance which puts bones out of his body everywhere and uses as a shield as he did against lee


----------



## Ghost (Jan 9, 2014)

Hidan gets the blood.


----------



## Bonly (Jan 9, 2014)

I'd say it's a 50/50 shot. If Hidan does get some blood from Kimi and draws the circle and starts attacking then he could win if he gave a stab to the heart twice or more or stabbed himself in the head since Kimi could likely regen from an attack else where. On the other hand if Kimi touched the ground to use Sawarabi no Mai after Hidan draw the circle and started the jutsu then he could impale Hidan to the point where he can't move and destroy and circles Hidan made. So it depends on how Hidan plays it once he gets the jutsu started imo.


----------



## Joakim3 (Jan 9, 2014)

Without knowledge Hidan takes the win as _Shikotsumyako_ generates a fuck ton of blood... something Hidan is going to capitalize on hard, as he can survive being impaled in the initial skirmishes

With knowledge... Kimimaro rapes. 

He'd minimize the bone spamming to reduce the blood lose. Assuming he can't land a debilitating blow, which he should based on his skill and the fact Juugo compared Hebi Sasuke to him. If all else fails (which it won't) _Sawarabi no Mai_ one shots


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Jan 9, 2014)

Hidan gets raped by one of Kimmi's dances, his scythe would not be able to hit Kimmimaro because of Kimmimaro's popping bones.


----------



## Master Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2014)

Hidan will win because of no intel most likely, unless Kimimaro decides not to screw around from the get go and not give him time to draw the circle and set up for anything. Although in character Kimimaro lets everyone set up their stuff, like standing there while Gaara preps Sand Tsunami...

With intel, Kimi would probably win mid-diff.


----------



## Lord Uchiha (Jan 9, 2014)

I'd like to think that if ever kimimaro was in a situation where a blade was coming his way, he'd block it with his bones and larch dance


----------



## asstonine (Jan 9, 2014)

Hidan beats just about anyone without intel!   
People like to underestimate him, but he demonstrated Elite Jounin/Kage level Taijutsu, and has immortality, and a 1 shot ritual.


----------



## Master Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Hidan clearly outclasses him in shunshin speed and taijutsu technique. He avoided Yugito's Fireball while she was in BM from near-point blank. He paced with Sharingan Kakashi and managed to draw Asuma's blood whilst avoiding Shikamaru's shadows.
> 
> His agility alone would throw Kimimaro off the same way Drunken Lee's did- and he was literally unarmed.
> 
> Without knowledge I don't understand how Sawarabi no Mai comes into play. Do you simply believe Hidan's strikes with that axe of a Scythe aren't lethal? The first hit puts the weakened, sick, pale man down.





His attacks are slower than Sasori's, whom Chiyo and Sakura were able to keep up with. Unless Kimimaro is slower than them, he's not going to be outclassed by Hidan in any type of speed. 

Hidan had plenty of time to react to the fireball, enough time to say "Uh oh" and get out of there. 

There was no keeping pace with Kakashi. He attacked Kakashi while he was in mid air, and Kakashi successfully defended against his attacks and then they exchanged one kunai hit in mid air.


----------



## Lord Uchiha (Jan 10, 2014)

So ur saying that kimi outclasses hidan rather then vice versa?


----------



## Master Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2014)

Lord Uchiha said:


> So ur saying that kimi outclasses hidan rather then vice versa?



Kimimaro is superior in both categories.


----------

